# SoCal Cubers



## Geneva (Jun 11, 2017)

Looking out for any SoCal cubers out there! Maybe we can meet up at comps to trade, race, etc.


----------



## MooseCuber (Aug 18, 2017)

Me!!! I might be going to Newport Fall


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 18, 2017)

SoCal Cubing facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/343336729133464/

Seems like all the organisers of SoCal comps post things there.


----------



## casi (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi, does anyone know of a cubing club in the L.A. area? (Preferably Westside.)


----------

